# Obama and anti-groups are trying to stop fishing



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Obama administration will accept no more public input for a federal strategy that could prohibit U.S. citizens from fishing the nation's oceans, coastal areas, Great Lakes, and even inland waters.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/salt ... id=4975762

This should upset about 99% off you. People on here were so much in love with him.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Obama is trying to stop fishing*

OMG..... I hope I can sell all my fishing gear before the sky falls! :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Obama is trying to stop fishing*

Yeah, you will be rolling your eyes when it happens and it will.

People need to wake up a little.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Your Republican dominated state legislature beat him to it. HB 141 passed out of the Senate today with only 3 R's voting against it but every one of the D's voted to protect your right to fish your waters.
Not to worry, an R will sign it into law.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's get the facts before we start to cry that the sky is falling.
The info that I have read doesn't say anything about sport fishing, just a protection of Tuna.

We all love to hate politics but let's get it right before we get too upset.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The other thing is that the public comment period was actually EXTENDED. But it does need to close at some point.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Let's get the facts before we start to cry that the sky is falling.
> The info that I have read doesn't say anything about sport fishing, just a protection of Tuna.
> 
> We all love to hate politics but let's get it right before we get too upset.


Agreed, but the reduction of fishing places in UT is for real. I watched it happen with my own 2 eyes this morning.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Let's get the facts before we start to cry that the sky is falling.
> The info that I have read doesn't say anything about sport fishing, just a protection of Tuna.
> 
> We all love to hate politics but let's get it right before we get too upset.


+1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Troll said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get the facts before we start to cry that the sky is falling.
> ...


That had nothing to do with the Obama admin, or this report on water use issues in the Great Lakes and EVERYTHING to do with the Utah legislature. As was mentioned, it was the democrats that were standing up for fishermen on this one. All that said, I am of the opinon that this bill falls short and will be overturned, as it does not address the constitutional (state) issues that led to the court decision.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing personal CS, Grampa That statment was dripping with sarcasim. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

CS in the fishing forum ???!!! :shock: 

I think the sky really is falling.... :|


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Slow news week?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

More from ESPN today.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/salt ... id=4982359

Sounds like it is much ado about nothing.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like there was a certain suspension of critical thinking, both on this site and ESPN's. There are some radical fringe groups out there, like PETA, that would like to outlaw sport fishing, but I don't see any clear and present danger to hunting and fishing rights from the current administration. Gun rights are a different matter....


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone want to start a 3rd thread on this? -O\__-


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> Anyone want to start a 3rd thread on this? -O\__-


Hey, I was here first! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I always said: "Don't let the truth stand in the way of a good story"

#2 viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24432

#3 viewtopic.php?f=45&t=24442

We should put the same thread in the Humor section.

And lets not leave out Archery, for those bowfishing guys and gals.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-O\__- *OOO* -O\__- That's what ya call beatin 2 dead horses. :lol:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

For anyone that's interested, here's another viewpoint...

http://www.associatedcontent.com/articl ... html?cat=9


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> For anyone that's interested, here's another viewpoint...
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/articl ... html?cat=9


thank you


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He claims the article was an opinion piece.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> The ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He claims the article was an opinion piece.
> 
> http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


Well, you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok I have a rule of not talking politics but just had to jump in here.
let me first state my position on where I stand. I hate Obama and all of the liberal extremist/progressives.
I hate the republicans who are now nearly as bad but just in a different way. we need some founders and framers to be cloned and brought back to lead the fight!!

Anyway, this will never stop us from fishing and they will never take our guns!! Those kinds of issues are emotion plays. They get people all worked up and focused on that issue while 20 bills are passed behind the scenes that are just as dangerous. Yes we need to fight back against gun control and this fishing junk, but don't get distracted with it. If this issue starts to be played on all the news channels, start paying attention to what else is going on. Same thing with health care, they got so much c$#p shoved on us during that whole "debate" people don't even know about it because they were in such a tissy about health care.

If they ever try to take our guns or our fishing poles we all know what would happen, including the politicians. The plan right now is not to take your freedoms, that was bushes job (I know that won't go over well), Obama is destroying the economy so when we go into the next great depression we will cry for all the government garbage that we currently don't want.

Say I'm crazy but that is my $.02
Plus look on the bright side, this gives us the perfect excuse to tell our wives. We have to get our fishing time in now before they ban it. Or, I'm standing up for the country be going fishing, dangit I'm fishing every evening now in protest of this!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ESPNOutdoors.com editor has acknowledged "errors" and lack of "balance" in Obama fishing ban piece. He claims the article was an opinion piece.

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201003100030


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Like I implied above, opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them and this one was free, making it worthless.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Troll said:


> Like I implied above, opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them and this one was free, making it worthless.


As was/is yours.  :wink:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Troll said:
> 
> 
> > Like I implied above, opinions are worth exactly what you pay for them and this one was free, making it worthless.
> ...


So, there is something exactly the same about us after all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Troll said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Troll said:
> ...


 :O||:


----------

